# It's finally picture time!



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, gang, here are some pictures of the layout I've been working on since early January. It's my first effort in the model RR world, and it's been a blast!
Please feel free to offer criticism, suggestions, or any other ideas that you may have . 
It was virtually impossible for me to get a photo of the entire 4'X8' layout.
There are two ovals running around the outside. The trains run in opposite directions. Then, there is a figure-8 in the middle of the whole deal. All three tracks are totally independent and powered by seperate transformers.
The majority of the building are lighted (LED's) but don't show up in the pictures. Maybe next time I'll do a "night scene" 
Hope you like my theme,
Bob


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: Looks good Bob! :appl::appl: That's a busy city!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Man! You sure have a lot going on in a 4x8 space. I think that looks great Bob. Anytime you can have that much on a layout and still have three trains running at the same time you 'done good'. Looks like a KFC there so now I'm hungry. I love KFC better'n anything. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is one seriously busy layout! I don't see a square inch that isn't occupied!


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice one! Now I want KFC too


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent Bob!:thumbsup:

It looks like your ready to add on to it now.

Since Jan?
Man you have been busy!:thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Bob, that is fantastic! Like others have said, you have alot going on on such a small space and it looks good.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

That's some action-packed little town! Looks great!

TJ


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Lookin good Bob. Man I thought I was ahead of the game, just starting in mid January. You have been extra busy. And I thought I spent a lot of time in the train room.
Will have some pics later this week when I get my track back together after some "remodeling". One think I have found is no matter what you do, after a while you stand back and say " that needs changed, or paint that a different color". Now I am doing some water areas, which should be a challenge.
Ted


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Is that non-slip stair tread you used for your asphalt roads? If so that is what I got although I haven't laid any down yet.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow! Gosh, thanks for all the kind words ......I'm truly blown away 
Yes, it's a "full house" for sure. My mom always said I could pack 5 lbs. of stuff in a 3 lb. bag.  I guess I wanted to get my money's worth out of the 4'X8' sheet of foam :laugh:
Truthfully, it just sort of took on a life of it's own, but I wanted a "modern" theme at one end and a Flint, MI "historical" theme at the other end. That's why there's a Durant-Dort, AC Spark Plug, and Buick Motors building in the mix. There's also some other Flint, MI related stuff on the layout.
And, yes, that's non-slip stair tred stuff pretending to be a blacktop road.
My wife now wants me to do a video to show all three trains running at the same time. Maybe next week?
Thanks again for all the kudos,
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

looks great


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That came out great Bob. A kid of all ages can have fun on that layout. Videos are coming too, o boy  :thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

"Took on a life of it's own" is a common saying in almost any hobby and trains are no exception. BIg Ed wants to know if you'll be adding on now that your at this point in the game and that's another problem. Train layouts tend to get bigger and bigger until finally you have to move to get more space.
Anyway you have done a super job with your layout and whether you expand it or keep it as it is you should have many hours of fun running what you have now. But wait! There has to be at least one more thing you want to do with it. Then there will be another thing. layouts are never really done no matter how long you work on them. Have fun. Pete


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Pete & Big Ed,
Thanks again for the kind words. Yep, I'm already brainstormin' things to do with the empty four corners on the outside of the curves. 
One of them, the one near the transformers, will be left open for a large beverage coaster. Sure do need a favorite beverage when running the trains, right :laugh:
I've also got a few more goodies on the way to add to various spots on the layout. I need some benches and picnic tables in the park around the gazebo, and a few other small items here and there. I also need a couple more antique cars for the pre-war industrial end. Some more shrubs and greenery are also in the plan.
Just can never have too much "stuff" on the layout . It's almost like pizza 
Bob


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

"Almost like a pizza" Good analogy.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Bob check out this site for figures and other stuff. Prices look great to me. Let me know what you think. Pete
http://www.hobbylinc.com/Model_Trains?g+model+trains&gclid=CM3Ey9aNhKgCFcKd7Qody024Hw


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Pete,
Psssssst, don't tell the Mrs., but there's already about $150 worth of stuff on that slab from Hobbylinc.com :thumbsup::laugh:
Once this hobby bites it doesn't take long to find places to buy the goodies, but I'm also fortunate to have a "trains only" shop about 30 minutes away that has better prices than Hobbylinc. :thumbsup:.
With the price of gas, it's about a wash between going there or paying the postage , but I don't have to wait a week by going to the train shop :thumbsup:
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Your lucky to have a shop so close. I have to drive 50 miles to the nearest shop here. I'm a new guy so you'll have to forgive the oops here and there. Hobbylinc looked good to me where I have to drive so far to the shop. Thier prices for figures was most attractive compared with other places. Pete


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

layout looks awesome.

what is the radius of curved track you used for your raised figure 8?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Pete/Dan,
Hey, Pete, don't worry about the "whoops" , I'm still a newbie. I hadn't touched an HO train in my entire life (and I'm retired) until just before Christmas last year. But, when I dive in to something I tend to do it "all the way" so I've quickly discovered where to spend my money on train stuff :laugh:! I agree, hobbylinc is a good source, with fair prices, and I'll more than likely buy from them again:thumbsup:.

Dan....the figure-8 track is using 18" radius because that's all that can possibly fit within the two outer ovals. Since that's the case, the loco is a VERY SMALL 0-4-0 "el cheapo" steamer from Model Power. It's called a "Fat Boy" and is pulling only it's tender, two passenger cars, and a caboose. Since the loco only has 4 wheels on the track, with a very SHORT wheel base, it easily sails around the 18" radius curves. Next week I plan to try making a video with all three trains running.

Have fun,
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

raleets said:


> Pete & Big Ed,
> One of them, the one near the transformers, will be left open for a large beverage coaster. Sure do need a favorite beverage when running the trains, right :laugh:


Check these out for cupholders....they don't take up too much room and would prevent spillage on the layout.

http://www.pokertablematerials.com/poker-table-cup-holders.html

I've been trying to find something that would bolt onto the face of the fascia keeping the bottle/beverage below the level of the table. The lower the better to avoid getting stuff on the layout.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
Those cupholders are really cool. There's a store here in town that specializes in pool tables, poker tables, etc., along with all the accessories. I just may have to swing by there sometime soon 
Also, I'm considering a plastic "slide out" unit that I saw at an auto parts store. It's intended to be mounted under the dash, then slides out for holding drinks. It could be easily attached to the 3/4" plywood under the foamboard.
Anywho, a beverage holder is MANDATORY on my layout :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

For me too....I've already had a "Sorry Dad - it was an accident" moment  Luckily nothing was powered up at the time.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

raleets said:


> Dan....the figure-8 track is using 18" radius because that's all that can possibly fit within the two outer ovals. Since that's the case, the loco is a VERY SMALL 0-4-0 "el cheapo" steamer from Model Power. It's called a "Fat Boy" and is pulling only it's tender, two passenger cars, and a caboose. Since the loco only has 4 wheels on the track, with a very SHORT wheel base, it easily sails around the 18" radius curves. Next week I plan to try making a video with all three trains running.
> 
> Have fun,
> Bob


thanks for the info...i think that will be a good radius for us for now...and it will be fun to have the extra track to make different layouts if we decide to go to a larger radius in the future.

as far as a drink holder, if you have to put it down, then i should suggest a hands free idea.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dan,
Hey, I saw one of those helmet/beer can jobbies at the Indy 500 years ago.
I thought it was just a gag until I realized the guy using it was bombed out of his mind :laugh::laugh:
I hope I've moved up to something just a tad more sophisticated 
Bob


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Bob
Here are some pics of what I have done. Because the layout in the room, it was necessary to create two drop down access areas. One is below the lake and the other you can see off to the left side.
Still a lot of work to do, but progress is being made.
Ted


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How do you get over to that right side? I can't tell for sure where the other drop-down is.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Ted,
That is going to be WAY COOL :thumbsup:, and I'm insanely jealous of all the room you have .......Wow!
Don't know if I could get along with the drop down trap doors because at my advanced age it's easy for me to "get down" but damned difficult to "get up" :laugh:
I spend a lot of time on my roll around car creepers 
Keep the pics coming. That's going to be a sweet layout!
Bob


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for your comments guys.
Just turned 63 last week, so getting up and down isn't bad now. Besides, I would have lost a lot of space if I had access clear around the layout, which would be nice. 
The one drop down is in front of the tunnel (24" x 18"). The other is between the mutliple switches on the left side, to the lake, where it drops down to the area beneath the bridge and tressel ( 24" x 25"). Make sense?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Cool Layout!  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Ted,
63? You're just a kid! 
Your layout will, I'm sure, be spectacular when you really get rolling.
Are you havin' any fun yet? 
Bob


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

I am WAY past the fun part!!!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have an 8x13 space with walls on three sides where I'm putting my layout, so I'm very interested in access and how other folks are doing it. You have a very nice looking layout there, enjoy.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a great space and a fine looking layout - I'm jealous also 

Can't wait to see more of what you build - excellent job!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob, All I have to say is :thumbsup::thumbsup::appl::smilie_daumenpos::worshippy:
I love it! It's busy but it's a treat for the eyes, mind ,and senses! I caught myself studying the pictures to find all the details! You got the 2 eras down really well they blend and complement with out being overly complicated. My favorite is the black sheep in the pen behind National lumber! Love the gazebo in the center square. The telephone poles do a great job of occupying the right of way in between the rail lines! The only thing that I would change is extend the tracks under the coaling tower, and add a second set or relocate the playground equipment to the gazebo in the square!
You did an excellent job on this I hope you don't give up and call it done?? It would be great to see an addition added this fall / winter Just think of what you could pull off if you started working on it again in November!
Thanks for showing us your hard work and creativity!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sean,
Many thanks for the kind words. 
Since those pics I've already added a couple of picnic tables near the gazebo in the park, an era-correct police car at each end, and am working on a couple of ideas for filling the corners outside the main lines. Some more shrubs and stuff are in the works too. A beer truck is on the way to park next to the supermarket. If for no other reason, to prove to grjohn that it can be done :laugh: :laugh:
I also plan on putting a couple of cows or horses in the corral, along with a dog or two running around.
To be honest, I'm kind of amazed no one has asked about "Grand Funk" on the trestle bridge 
Now for the scary part........I'm already brainstorming an additional 4'X8' slab to put next to it and extend the whole shebang with a "my hometown" theme, which would include Amtrak.
As so many others on this forum have stated.......never enough trains! 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad to see you haven't "finished", because a layout is never done. Of course, I have to got off the dime and get mine started...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

grjohn,
Maybe you should add a starters pistol to your collection?!?! :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

raleets said:


> grjohn,
> Maybe you should add a starters pistol to your collection?!?! :laugh: :laugh:
> Bob


Ok, that was harsh!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Well...........just thought the big "bang" would get you off the couch  
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice try but...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

"Grand Funk" railroad?

Used to be a band?

I still have their 8 track tapes.:thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed,
You win the prize!:appl::appl: 
Grand Funk Railroad was a hard rock band formed in Flint, MI, and charted 9 Billboard Top 40 hits, including "We're An American Band", "The Loco-Motion", and "Some Kind of Wonderful", between 1970 and 1975. :thumbsup:
The GRAND TRUNK RR runs thru Flint, and that's what inspired their name.
Just thought it appropriate that they be honored on my layout :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> big ed,
> You win the prize!:appl::appl:
> Grand Funk Railroad was a hard rock band formed in Flint, MI, and charted 9 Billboard Top 40 hits, including "We're An American Band", "The Loco-Motion", and "Some Kind of Wonderful", between 1970 and 1975. :thumbsup:
> The GRAND TRUNK RR runs thru Flint, and that's what inspired their name.
> ...


First heard them in 1969
In 1970, they sold more albums than any other American band.

I'm getting closer to myyyyyy home.........
I'm getting closer to myyyyyyy home


----------



## trainsrfun (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow looks good!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

trainsrfun,
I'm HIGHLY honored that your first post on this forum would be to compliment my layout!
Many, many thanks, and welcome to the forum. If you have half the fun that I've had you will be super happy.
Best,
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob,
I am glad to here that you are thinking about adding on. That would be great! I thought someone already got the 2 connections to the Grand funk bridge...GRRR I could have been the wiiiiinnnnner! The planters car is the best, I hope you rotate stock often, I'll have to make you up a beer nuts and corn nuts car to go along with it! Do you have any beer or alcohol cars?
I sorry, I think I'm going with some odd trend!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sean,
Yep, I've got a Sonoma Country wine box car in there. I also have a Budweiser reefer and another wine car with dual tanks on a flat bed, but they're off resting on a distant siding :laugh:
Thanks for enjoying the Planters car. For some warped reason, I like the 
M*A*S*H car full of Band-Aids best.  :laugh:
Might as well have a few yuks out of this gig, right?
Bob


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Great layout - I really like those old cars you have (wire products co?) - where did find them?


----------



## bobholets (Mar 13, 2011)

I have their albums


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

Definitely some serious urban planning went into that community! I could live there! Good job, Bob.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

tccarson,
Thanks for your kind words .......actually it was NOT serious planning, but more like "where the hell to I go from here" :laugh: :laugh:
Anywho, this model RR stuff is serious fun!  
Bob


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Wild Layout*

Hey Bob - Your comments inspired me to look at your stuff Man - Wow - I like it too! Busy is good! - Steve - I saw them ( Grand Funk Railroad) live back in the day. They Headlined with Yes and BloodRock - That was before anybody ever heard of Yes - Their first album)


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Been a fan of GRF since their first album - always loved their live stuff - saw them a few times.



Steve441 said:


> BloodRock


 <- Now there's a band I'm very surprised anyone remembers.

I have several of their albums.


----------

